# Giant Propel Advanced SL ISP



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

Frame Giant Propel Advanced SL ISP size XS 
Forks Giant Propel Advanced SL
Seatpost Giant Propel Advanced SL ISP saddle post
Shifters Sram RED
Front/Rear Mecs Sram Force
Brakes TRP 2015 levers for Giant Propel Advanced SL
Chain Rings Sram 52/36 110BCD
Crank Arms FSA Gassomer
Power Meter Power2Max Classic 110BCD
Cassette 12-27 Shimano 105 10s, 11-28 Sram Force
Chain Shimano Dura Ace 
Stem Giant OD2 Aluminum 100mm 20deg
Handle Bar Deda Aluminum 41mm normal drop bar
Saddle  Specialized Toupe
Pedals Look Keo 2 Max
Bottle Cages unbranded
Wheels Mavic Aksium, Token T38, unbranded 50mm front/ 60mm rear carbon clincher
Bike Computer Garmin EDGE 510 with Sram bar mount

I never weight it all since the weight is not a big factor on the flat. However, it is a bit "noticable" heavier than my previous bike. Still not a chance to climb on the moutain but on the flat and windy road, it is a very fast bike. Extra more weight and less stiff are not really kill on a seriuos smach sprintting as I thought. Yes, can not feel a snapping push forward but a couple strokes later when the bike reach a forward momentum, it will fly forword very smooth. Also, when you reach your top speed zone, this bike can stay at that pace longer than my previous one. Then if the rider has some saved power, can add more top speed.
In term of saving energies, this bike can sail or cruise similar to the feeling of a TT bike. With winds and moderate pace, can feel benefit of aerodynamics and it is enough for extra energy.

All opinions comparisons from previous bike as below
Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3 (same drivetrain but on PowerTap Pro+ wheel)
Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL2 (Campy Chorus and Polar power meter and Token T38)
Bianchi 928 T-Cube (Campy Chorus with Token T50)
BianchiUSA Giro (Campy Chorus with Token T50)
Bianchi USA Giro (Shimano 105 with R500 wheels)
Unbranded TT bike (Shimano 105, Sram Rival and Vision with 3T)

Summary : not a perfect feeling but I get what I expected. Let's see how this bike can climb with me, 56kg rider. I don't think it is any issue on stiffness on climbing, both seated and out of saddle. But few hundred grams extras from frameset itself may effect the feeling on the long and steap climb.


----------



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

oh man
multiple post, so sorry will remove one


----------

